# BenQ Announces the SW240 PhotoVue Monitor With 99% AdobeRGB and It's Only $399



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 2, 2018)

```
<p><em>The High-Quality SW240 Monitor Gives Seasoned Photographers and Hobbyists All the Right Tools at the Right Price</em></p>
<p><strong>COSTA MESA, Calif. — May 1, 2018 — </strong><a href="http://www.benq.com/">BenQ America Corp.</a>, an internationally renowned provider of visual display solutions, today released the new SW240 24.1″ PhotoVue Photo Editing Monitor. Presenting photography professionals, enthusiasts and students with the most affordable AQColor SW PhotoVue Monitor to date, it supports 99% Adobe RGB color space for greater and more natural color reproduction and hardware calibration via BenQ’s Palette Master Element software for optimal, long-lasting, accurate color performance users can trust. The new monitor completes BenQ’s SW PhotoVue professional photography IPS portfolio, which includes the award-winning SW2700PT (27″ QHD), SW271 (27″ 4K UHD HDR) and SW320 (32″ 4K UHD HDR).</p>
<p>“Great artists rely on great tools, which is why we offer a complete family of professional photography monitors to suit every level, from the new value-priced 24.1″ SW240 up to our 32″ display,” said Jason Lee, product manager at BenQ America Corp. “We want to make professional tools accessible to everyone, whether you’re just starting out or you’re a pro upgrading an old monitor, the SW240 is the perfect choice. It fits in our professional lineup with pristine color accuracy and without the hefty price tag of similar professional monitors.”</p>
<p><strong>Unparalleled Color Reproduction at an Exceptional Value</strong></p>
<p>Engineered with all the advantages of a high-end professional monitor, the debut of the BenQ SW240 24.1″ monitor is a photographer’s dream. The 10-bit display shows more than 1 billion colors and allows users to enjoy the smoothest color gradations of even the most detailed images. Its 14-bit 3D Look Up Table (LUT) improves RGB color blending accuracy, resulting in impeccable color reproduction, and having Delta E≤2 in both Adobe RGB and sRGB color spaces gives users the truest and most representative view of the original image. Featuring BenQ’s AQCOLOR™ technology, the SW240 provides out-of-the-box, factory-calibrated color accuracy with industry-standard color space to bring brilliant colors to life. The 99% Adobe RGB color space offers a greater range of color reproduction for shades of blue and green, resulting in a more realistic color representation for outdoor and nature photography.</p>
<p><strong>Hardware Calibration for Consistent Images</strong></p>
<p>The SW240 hardware calibration adjusts the monitor’s image processing chip rather than the graphics card output. As a result, users are never fooled by what they’re seeing on screen and can trust that images will stay consistent with their original copies. What’s more, BenQ’s Palette Master Element software allows users to easily tune and maintain the color performance of the monitor at its most optimal state.</p>
<p><strong>Eye-Care Protects Eyes From Fatigue After Long Hours</strong></p>
<p>The creative process can sometimes be a grueling one. Now users don’t have to fret over how much time they’re spending in front of their BenQ monitor. Engineered with BenQ’s exclusive Eye-Care technology, every PhotoVue Series monitor reduces eye fatigue for user comfort, enhanced productivity and workplace safety during extended use.</p>
<p>The SW240 PhotoVue Photographer monitor is now available at retail price of $399. A shading hood, which can be mounted to suit portrait or landscape orientation, is also available for purchase (MSRP $99).</p>
<p>More information on the full line of BenQ products is available at <a href="https://www.benq.com/">www.BenQ.com</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## kaihp (May 2, 2018)

Note to all: the SW240 monitor has a resolution of just 1920 x 1200, so a 16:10 FHD-type monitor.


----------

